# récuperer compte mail, carnet adresse et signet



## olivemax (2 Octobre 2007)

oulala,

En faisant du ménage dans mes dossiers, j'ai dû mettre à poubelle un dossier que j'aurais pas dû. Mon compte mail a disparu, Safari a effacé tous mes signets, l'histo et mon carnet d'adresse est vide.

Mail lance l'assistant de création de compte lorsque j'ouvre l'appli

Dans utilisateur>bibliothèque>Mail, il y a mon dossier pop_olivier@pop_wanadoo
dans lequel il semble avoir trace des messages reçus et envoyés (dossiers.mbox, voir capture image ci-dessous)

Faut il que je recrée un compte mail et comment réimporter mes messages dedans avec ce dossier pop_nom@wanadoo?

Y ail un moyen de récuperer mes signets dans safari et mon carnet d'adresse
merci


----------



## pascalformac (2 Octobre 2007)

tr&#232;s bizarre ton histoire

ce que moi je ferai par pr&#233;caution

Mail ferm&#233;
1 sortir ce dossier pop    voire mieux  tout le dossier mail

2 -recr&#233;er le m&#234;me compte wanadoo

et ensuite
3- importer dans Mail les archives venant du dossier Mail que tu avais d&#233;plac&#233;


----------



## whereismymind (15 Octobre 2007)

Je remonte ce topic pour poser une question additionnelle concernant Mail. Est ce que je suis obligé de recréer toutes mes boites (J'en ai 4) après une clean install, sachant que j'ai sauvergardé tout le dossier Mail.
je pensais naïvement que je n'aurai qu'a le recopier au bon endroit mais ça fonctionne pas.

Je voudrais votre avis pour faire ça bien sans me prendre la tête, sachant que j'ai testé le menu importer et qu'il m'a fait n'importe quoi :rateau: .

Merci


----------



## pascalformac (15 Octobre 2007)

ben la bascule de dossier non 

ce que tu peux par contre tenter
suivre cette d&#233;marche 100&#37; &#233;prouv&#233;e ( et sur le site Apple)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301239-fr


----------



## whereismymind (15 Octobre 2007)

Merci pour ce lien mais cela ne fonctionne pas chez moi, est ce parce que j'étais en 10.4.10 et que je suis repassé en 10.4.9 ...
En tout cas, je suis à la lettre ce qui est indiqué et je me retrouve avec une fenêtre vide et aucun compte re-importé ...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Octobre 2007)

ppourquoi tu ne l's pas indiqu&#233; plus t&#244;t?
alala

en ce cas tu fais une import classique ( via l'outil d'import Mail)
 mais au lieu de choisir comme type de logiciel d'origine " Mail"  tu cliques "autre" car ce n'est pas le m&#234;me Mail


----------



## whereismymind (16 Octobre 2007)

Je te remercie une nouvelle fois mais ça ne marche toujours pas, je dois être nul (ou peut être qu'il y quand même un problème, je sais pas ....)
Il me dit "Pas de fichiers mbox valides"


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2007)

etrange
verifier les noms ou extensions de ces mbox

t'as d&#233;j&#224; eu des soucis Mail?
 elles seraient tpas corrompues par hasard?


----------



## whereismymind (16 Octobre 2007)

Je n'ai jamais eu le moindre soucis avec Mail, j'ai juste fait une clean install suite de mon système. J'étais en 10.4.10 et je suis repassé en 10.4.9 à cause de ce fameux problème Audio apparu sur la 10.4.10.

J'ai fait un backup de tout mon dossier utilisateur, j'ai ensuite récupéré les fichiers de préférences ainsi que les mails en eux mêmes, je vois pas quand ils auraient pu se corrompre ...

Je sais pas trop ce que je peux faire là ...


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2007)

OK

Maintenant une precision car il y a trop de flous dans tes proc&#233;d&#233;s


tes preferences Mail actuelles 
tu ne les as tout de m&#234;me pas reprises de ta sauvegarde?

tu as refait &#224; neuf .... n'est ce pas? non?


----------



## whereismymind (16 Octobre 2007)

Voila pr&#233;cisemment ce que j'ai fait:

- Backup complet du dossier user (10.4.10)
- Clean install 10.4.9
- Copie de l'int&#233;gralit&#233; du dossier Mail venant du dossier user backup&#233; sur DD externe dans le dossier ad&#233;quate dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences.
- Copie du fichier com.apple.plist dans le dossier qui va bien
- Ouverture de Mail et .... Rien du tout :mouais:

Jsens que jvais me faire engueuler


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2007)

et ben c'est donc parfaitement normal!
( que ca marche pas et que tu te fasses  """engueuler""  )

Au cas o&#249; tu n'as pas remarqu&#233; 
tu as chang&#233; de version d'OS !

et par exemple ta plist est pas bonne (  plist version d'OS superieure)
---------
Alors fait les choses proprement

* tu nettoyes tes bidouilleries Mail

** une fois que ton Mail ( 10.4.9 ) se retrouve comme avant toute manip ( &#233;tat post install 10.4.9)

tu recr&#233;es &#224; neuf tes comptes ( sur ton Mail neuf)
puis tu importes
( en ce cas archives Mail 10.4.10 est " Autre")


----------



## whereismymind (16 Octobre 2007)

Chef oui chef ! 

Donc je suis obligé de recréer les comptes en manuel. Et si j'étais resté en 10.4.10, il aurait fallu recréer aussi les comptes manuellement ou pas ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2007)

pas forcement ( tu as vu l'aide Apple , qui concerne  la r&#233;install m&#234;me version)

ceci dit quand on r&#233;installe une appli c'est en g&#233;neral parce qu'elle a  eu un souci
Alors perso je privil&#233;gie des plists neuves 
( ca &#233;limine un risque de reprendre un fichier bof bof)


----------



## whereismymind (16 Octobre 2007)

Je te remercie pour ta patience, mais j'abandonne car il me veux pas quoi qu'il arrive me ré-importer mes messages que j'ai déjà reçus. Je comprends pas, tout est hyper simple pour iCal, Carnets d'adresses et les signets Safari mais pour les mails, c'est une galère pour moi ... Tant pis ...

Merci encore.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2007)

mais faut pas renoncer !
il y a une cause de cafouillage ( laquelle moi je ne sais pas, cot&#233; proc&#233;dure ,  OS, ou fichiers ou sauvegarde ou que sais je)
Si ce cafouillage est corrig&#233; , la porte reste ouverte

tiens un test interessant
sur un compte OSX  neuf  ( ou sans compte Mail)
lancer une import officielle ( sans manip de dossier , avec l'outil Mail)


----------



## whereismymind (16 Octobre 2007)

Bon ok, on se motive. Alors, j'ai crée un nouveau compte, j'ai recrée une de mes boites en manuel. Maintenant, je veux ré-importer mes mails, mais juste avant une petite question:

Quel dossier je dois sélectionner ?
- Celui qui porte un nom du style POP@monadresse@gmail.com
- Celui qui contient TOUTES mes boites ?

Sinon, je sélectionne toujours Autre et pas Mail ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2007)

ben testes 
on peut faire les 2 il me semble
ca fait longtemps que j'ai pas fait
de toute facon si l'un marche pas l'autre marche

perso je penche pour le dossier global
( pointer vers le dossier Mail de sauvegarde)

Quand &#224; l'autre question j'ai d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;pondu plusieurs fois


----------



## whereismymind (16 Octobre 2007)

Bon toujours rien. J'ai pas envie de devoir ré-importer TOUS les mails que j'ai reçus sur ce GMAIL depuis que je l'ai, ça remonte à 1 ou 2 ans maintenant ...


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2007)

En passant , il y a une bidouile , je ne sais pas o&#249;  sur le web 
pour reprendre que  le dernier mois d'archivage gmail


----------



## whereismymind (16 Octobre 2007)

Ok merci, je chercherai ça.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Octobre 2007)

je l'ai vu sur un site en anglais
je verifierai ( demain) si j'ai pas not&#233; ca quelque part


----------



## whereismymind (17 Octobre 2007)

Merci bcp.


----------

